# Question about buying an S2 frame and building up



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

I might have an opportunity to buy an unused S2 frame from a private seller. He's asking about 6 or $700 less than new. Assuming I got the frame and wanted to put on a Rival or 105 group set (undecided) plus all the other parts (wheels, saddle, stem, handlebars, plus pay someone to assemble for me), would I come in any savings whatsoever vs. buying a new S2 for $2800? I'm able to do the math, but I don't know if I'm considering all the parts/labor since I'm a newbie and this would be my first road bike ever.

Thanks,


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The group will probably run you about 600-800. Cheap set of wheels 200-250. Alu stem 30-50, alu bars 30-50. Tires ~50. Saddle ~50. Bartape, cables ~30.

Cost to assemble 80-100.

Unless its used...buying complete will usually be a better deal.


----------

